# Banded goat



## Christoff (Jul 21, 2021)

Hello
We goat a goat at 8 weeks old. They already banded him but we noticed they might not have gotten both. Now that he is 14 weeks old we definitely know he still has testicle. What should we do? 
thank you


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't know for sure since I've never encountered this, but my guess is that you'll have to wait for the first one to drop off and then band the other one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably best to have a vet remove it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Vet time.


----------

